# What sorta Cannondale roadbike/hybrid is this? (An older CAAD?)



## wither88 (Jun 15, 2015)

Other than CAAD9's I'm not good enough with Cannondale's to identify the year, model, standard gearset, fork, etc of this. 

Here's an album of the images: cannondale - Album on Imgur

Anyone have any idea?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like a "Touring" frame like the ST400 from 1985

http://www.vintagecannondale.com/year/1985/1985.pdf

The use of "CAAD" started in 1996 with hybrids. The first CAAD road frame was the CAAD 3 in 1997, but the "CAAD 3" was applied across the line so not exclusive to road bikes.


----------



## wither88 (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh hell yeah. I was just hoping for an ID. Thanks so so much for the PDF. 

This is measured at 24.25. I assume that means its a 61? I'm 5'9 so, a bit too big for me I'd imagine (I'd have to drive an hour out to pick it up, but it seems like a good deal). How much would you pay for it ?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

wither88 said:


> Oh hell yeah. I was just hoping for an ID. Thanks so so much for the PDF.
> 
> This is measured at 24.25. I assume that means its a 61? I'm 5'9 so, a bit too big for me I'd imagine (I'd have to drive an hour out to pick it up, but it seems like a good deal). How much would you pay for it ?


That would seem to be way too big for you. Don't do it. Wait for something better in your size.


----------



## wither88 (Jun 15, 2015)

Yeah, god damnit. It's only $150 though. 










So I'm a 56 on a CAAD9. That's 32 inches to top tube. I'd say a 24.5inch touring based on that is ~34 inches. Still too big right? 

So angry I sold my 9. I recently saw a 8 in 56 for $250 that I should have pounced on, grah.


----------

